# First cheese



## moresmoke (Nov 9, 2016)

First attempt at cheese. Apple and maple wood. Haven't had smoker long, I hope this works!














IMG_4303.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 9, 2016


















IMG_4308.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 9, 2016


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks good and the dog looks ready to attack that cheese haha.  Do you have ventilation in that area where you are smoking?


----------



## moresmoke (Nov 9, 2016)

I do, it's walled 3 ways and half opened on sides as well. Just back wall is all the way.


----------



## moresmoke (Nov 9, 2016)

IMG_4313.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 9, 2016


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 9, 2016)

Ahhh ok, just wanted to make sure all was safe


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2016)

Only thing I notice is, I think you would get a better smoke flow if it was traveling uphill the whole way.

I would put your smoke generator right on the floor.

How did your cheese turn out?

Al


----------



## moresmoke (Nov 10, 2016)

I will do that next time. It's wrapped now and waiting couple weeks. It smoked good though. Can I just leave the attachment like that to hot smoke as well? Or do I need to connect the cold smoke box back to the unit?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2016)

....  You can leave the cold smoker right where it is and just turn the heat on in the MES...     May I suggest trying smoking stuff with the exhaust wide open ??   I find it improves the flavor of the smoke on the meat....

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> ....  You can leave the cold smoker right where it is and just turn the heat on in the MES...     May I suggest trying smoking stuff with the exhaust wide open ??   I find it improves the flavor of the smoke on the meat....
> 
> Dave









Good air flow is key to good smoked food!

And what Al said. Lower the smoke unit so you smoke can rise.


----------



## moresmoke (Nov 10, 2016)

IMG_4325.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 10, 2016


















IMG_4326.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 10, 2016


















IMG_4327.JPG



__ moresmoke
__ Nov 10, 2016






Thanks guys. I lowered unit and am cold smoking pork belly now. Much better smoke, thanks again


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 15, 2016)

Mmmm! Sounds like bacon!
Was there a cure involved?


----------



## moresmoke (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep. Dry cure with pink salt #1. Turned out really good. Had to sample some cheese tonight (I know it's early). Was delicious!


----------

